# Devola dam



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Was wondering if anybody has been doing any good down there? Never fished it but was gonna give it a go soon. And wondered if you it's better to fish from a boat or the bank? Any info will help. Thanks in advance. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

Better keep an eye on the river level and also how hard it is running. If you haven't been there before in a boat, it isn't easy getting safely up into the the fishing area. LOTS of rocks and shallow places at times. River is at pretty normal level, but running pretty hard right now. The ramp at the fairgrounds at Marietta silts up badly and will have mud on the ramp a couple feet thick. It's steep and it's pretty easy to slide a vehicle into the water. It won't be cleaned off til late spring. Williamstown is better, but you have to run thru the no wake area from the railroad bridge to above the Marietta Boat Club. The water will be running pretty hard thru May probably as they let the winter water out of the various impoundments. Bank access is limited some when the water is up. Most people fish the west side which is accessed off cty. Rd. 4 out of Marietta.


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Might give it a go Tom. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

